# Changelogs for library-extensions available?



## Mercutio (Aug 4, 2020)

A few weeks ago I asked, if anybody knows, if there are changelogs for updated libraries available. Since nobody seems to know, I asked Andrew at StaffPad. Just for your interest: Here is my request and the immediate reply:
​Hi Andrew,​I hope you and your team are altogether well!?​In addition to my previous requests today I have two follow-up questions:​
Occasionally I noticed, that some of my extension-libraries (the orchestral tools series and cineperc) got some updates. Are there any changelogs available? (Using Microsoft Surface Pro 6 – Windows 10)
Are there any news about the pronounced official forum?
Best regards​Axel​​PS: The last update was a again a big step forward! Especially the handwriting recognition made impressive progressions (which was very welcomed 😉).​​
Reply:

Hi Axel,​​Thanks for writing, the team seems to be doing well but quite busy, for sure!​​I'm not sure if changelogs for specific external libraries exist for the public, though I will say that if they are major updates they will be included in the StaffPad changelogs. No news on the official forum, yet!​The changelogs are a good idea though!​​Best wishes,​Andrew at StaffPad​​Maybe someone else here (especially Steve Barden who thankfully was writing a book ablout StaffPad) has some helpful information?


----------

